

Why exit strategy is a bad idea? - mihovil
http://print3dc.com/exit-strategy-cleverly-masked-pitfall/

======
fsk
That's the difference between venture capital and bootstrapping.

When you have outside investors, they will eventually want to cash out or sell
their investment.

If you bootstrap, you can have a business that generates a consistent
$200k-$500k/year in profit, even if you can't find some larger corporation
willing to buy.

They VC needs an "exit" so they can return the money to their shareholders and
then raise their next fund.

